

Comparison: Lockless programming with atomics in C++ 11 vs. mutex and RW-locks - adamnemecek
https://www.arangodb.com/2015/02/16/comparing-atomic-mutex-rwlocks

======
zamalek
Jeff Preshing gave a _really_ good introduction to atomics at CppCon 2014.[1]
He explains it so clearly that 1 day later I had a fully tested lock-free work
stealing queue and a queue. One of my favorite talks of last year.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1T3IQ4N-3g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1T3IQ4N-3g)

